# Fitnessstudio



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

hi, wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein studio besucht und ob es sinnvoll ist das zu tun? da ich halt gerne sportlich ausschaue und es auch für sinnvoll ist wollte ich jetzt mal mich für eins anmelden.


----------



## elhefe (15. September 2003)

Mach es und bezahl die Kohle oder trainiere zu Hause (aber richtig). Am besten mit Kurzhanteln, die sind zu Hause am praktischsten. Kannst Dir aber auch ne HAntelbank zulegen.

Für den Trialsport sind Muskeln sehr wichtig.

Bei der Siegerehrung in Schönborn standen in den höheren Klassen fast nur breite "Viecher" auf dem Treppchen.

Also... hau ran. Trialen als solches bringt aber auch so ganz gut Muckis.

Bis denne... tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (15. September 2003)

> Trialen als solches bringt aber auch so ganz gut Muckis.



Da stehts.
Dein Trialbike ist das beste Allround-Sportgerät was es so gibt. Nachdem ich mit meinem Trilabike die ersten 3 Monate (so ziemlich jeden Tag) gefahren bin, hatte sich in Sachen Muskeln schon einiges getan.


----------



## aramis (15. September 2003)

Bin ich ein breites Vieh oder was? 

Naja, aber du hast schon recht. Neben Uwe und Robi sah ich auf dem Treppchen bestimmt ganz schön spackig aus.


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. September 2003)

Nicht nur neben ihnen


----------



## konrad (15. September 2003)

robi is wirklich ein tier!und genauso fährt er auch-so schnell wie der auf nem stein is,kann man garnich gucken!

zum training:mit klimmzügen,liegestütz und bissl kurzhanteln kann man schon viel erreichen!doch eh man sich in seinem zimmer mit solchen sachen schindet geht man doch lieber trialn,hat spass und lernt die techniken...


----------



## aramis (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Nicht nur neben ihnen  *



Muhaha, das sagt einer, der bei 2m nur 60kg wiegt oder so.


----------



## interlock (15. September 2003)

ich betreibe seit 4 jahren body building nebenbei.
ich gehe 3 mal die woche ins studio.
hab in den 4 jahren ca 10 kg muckis aufgebaut.
ich sachmal so: nötig ist es nicht soviel masse aufzubauen aber ein wenig hilft es schon beim trialen. ich habs allerdings nicht wegen dem trialen angefangen sonder weil ich meinen körper etwas formen wollte. es reicht aber wenn du nur den rücken die arme nacken und schulter trainierst. das sind die muskeln die beinm trial am meisten eingesetzt werden. die beine bekommen durch das treten schon genug reize. es seiden du möchtest so dicke schenkel aufbauen das du nach jedem fahren neue kurbeln brauchst. ach ja, wenn du zu der sorte mensch gehörst deren genetik so programiert ist das du viel essen kannst ohne zuzunemen brauchst du mit dem training garnicht erst anzufangen. hardgainer nennt man solche menschen. du müsstest täglich ca 5000-6000 ckal essen damit du muskeln aufbaust. viel protein natürlich inbegriffen. bei hardgainern ist der stoffwechsel sehr schnell so das du ungemein viel nahrung aufnemen musst. also erstmal schlaumachen bevor du dein geld zum fenster raus wirfst.


----------



## aramis (15. September 2003)

Goil.
Zu den Leuten gehöre ich definitiv nicht. Bei mir setzt das schon an, wenn ich das Gesicht über was essbares halte.


Zu den Muckies: Um deine Skills voran zu treiben sind Beinmuskeln schon am wichtigsten, also ein guter Antritt für Sachen mit Schwung und eine gute Schnell- bzw. Sprungkraft um gut aus dem Stand zu reißen. Derbe Packerarme sind nicht so wichtig, aber wenn du auch in 8 Jahren noch trialen willst, ist eine starke Rücken- und Bauchmuskulatur zum Stützen der Wirbelsäule sehr wichtig.


----------



## Trialmatze (15. September 2003)

> Für den Trialsport sind Muskeln sehr wichtig



Da spricht der Philosoph, aber wo du recht hast, hast du recht 

@ Aramis

Drück nur auf die Tränendrüse  Spackig siehst du echt nicht aus...da gibt es weit aus schlimmere!!!

@ Robi

Wow....du Pornopacker....das wollte ich schon immer mal zu dir sagen  Da siehst du es mal...und mich sticheln wollen  Siehst ja, wie die von dir schwärmen 

@ Biker Ben

Du musst selbst wissen, ob du nen Studio aufsuchst oder net. Schaden tut es eher weniger, insofern du richtig trainierst! Überlege dir einfach, ob es sich für dich lohnt!

@  interlock 

Was is los???  in 4 Jahren 10 kg Muskelmasse  Was machst denn du im Studio? 



> ach ja, wenn du zu der sorte mensch gehörst deren genetik so programiert ist das du viel essen kannst ohne zuzunemen brauchst du mit dem training garnicht erst anzufangen. hardgainer nennt man solche menschen. du müsstest täglich ca 5000-6000 ckal essen damit du muskeln aufbaust. viel protein natürlich inbegriffen. bei hardgainern ist der stoffwechsel sehr schnell so das du ungemein viel nahrung aufnemen musst



Bist du gaga im Brain??? Weißt du überhaupt, wovon du sprichst??? Selbstverständlich kann er dann trotzdem trainieren!!! Was bist du denn? Normal- oder Softgainer? Wenn ich lese, dass du in Jahren BB 10 kg aufbaust, dann biste wohl nen total harter Hardgainer  
Wie groß bist du denn? Gewicht? Körperfettanteil? Max. KG im Bankdrücken? Das sollen keine Standartfragen sein...ich will mir nur nen Bild von deinem Körper machen! Supplementierst du? 

Greetz,
Matze


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (15. September 2003)

goil, gleich ist wieder krieg im forum und matze hat angefangen! die woche ist gerettet, hehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_nix_blick (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von interlock _
> ach ja, wenn du zu der sorte mensch gehörst deren genetik so programiert ist das du viel essen kannst ohne zuzunemen brauchst du mit dem training garnicht erst anzufangen. hardgainer nennt man solche menschen. du müsstest täglich ca 5000-6000 ckal essen damit du muskeln aufbaust. viel protein natürlich inbegriffen. bei hardgainern ist der stoffwechsel sehr schnell so das du ungemein viel nahrung aufnemen musst. also erstmal schlaumachen bevor du dein geld zum fenster raus wirfst. [/B]



echt ich gehöre dazu. ich kann essen wie ich will und nehm nicht zu hmm hatt auch seine vorteile.


----------



## konrad (15. September 2003)

goil!was bin ich denn dann fürn gainer?ich muss nur an klimmzüge denken und schon wird mein kreuz mörderbreit!!

ich kann morgen ja mal ein foto von meinem kreuz reinstellen-das is echt ne wucht...und ich war noch nie in der muckiebude!


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. September 2003)

ich habe deine wucht schon immer bewundert!  besonders auf dinem foto links auf der seite!


----------



## konrad (15. September 2003)

naja,ich bin eigentlich nich so der poser,aber man kanns ja mal aus jux und dallerei zeigen


----------



## Trialmatze (15. September 2003)

Bauartbedingt breites Kreuz! 
Nee...ist schon ok, obwohl mir des net so gefällt, da hier der Trapez voll verloren geht. Aber egal...der Latissimus sieht schon recht derb aus, aber das wird deutlich von der schmalen Taille gestützt.


----------



## konrad (15. September 2003)

ah jo,ich hab schon ne schmale taille....aber ein kumpel von mir,der auch ein bissl karftsport macht um "seinen körper zu formen" hasst mich dafür,dass das so aussieht wie es aussieht...ich finds lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

naja ich kann essen was ich will und nehm net zu, aber seit 1jahr betreibe ich halt schon ein bissl kraftsport ( langhantel, kurzhantel, liegestützen und seit 3 wochen 5 mal wöchentlich 40mins bauchtraining) und hab jetzt in 1 jahr 10kg zugenommen.
aber muss dazusagen das ich davor wirklich nur haut und knochen war.
aber das training daheim ist mir halt ein bissl eintönig, und überleg halt deshalb wegen studio. aber kpostet ja auch ca 30 im monat.


----------



## interlock (15. September 2003)

@ matze.also um das mal klarzustellen,ich berteibe nebenbei bb und nicht haubtsächlich. ich fahre mtb marathons, bmx dirt und muss ganz nebenbei auch noch arbeiten. da bleibt dem körper nicht immer die zeit um sich zu erholen.
davon abgesehen sind 10 kg muskelmasse nicht wenig.
kfa liegt momentan laut messgerät im studio bei 8%.
da ich gerade eine ketogene diät hintermir habe.
an sups nem ich nur noch protein pulver und diverse mineral und vitaminpillen. dianabol testex und clomid hab ich schon hinter mir. hab ich aber wegen freundin drangegeben.
da meine wettkampfambitionen durch meine leicht rampunierten knie(zum radfahren reichts noch) ruiniert wurden hatte sich das auch erledigt.
außerdem spielt es beim bb keine rolle wieviel man auf der bank drückt. dabei geht es sich um das formen des körpers und um symetrie. es sind aber 125kg bei 3 wh wenn du es unbedingt wissen möchtest.
ach ja, sicher kann er trainieren. aber meiner meinung nach ist es als hardgainer rausgeschmissenes geld. wiegesagt meiner meinung nach.
ich sehe andauernd leute die einen high speed stoffwechsel haben aber sie sehen nach 2 jahren immernoch so aus wie sie angefangen haben. muss aber jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Mario-Trial (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *naja,ich bin eigentlich nich so der poser,aber man kanns ja mal aus jux und dallerei zeigen *



trägst du immer n Korsett? 

Also ich mach Fitness-mäßig eigentlich nix. Ich geh seit 5 Tagen jeden Tag 20 min laufen und mach ein paar Dehnübungen dannach, aber mehr auch net. Ich denke das reicht auch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. September 2003)

10kg Muskelmasse in 4 Jahren ist nicht wenig! Das ist ziemlich gut.

Natürlich gibst dann die Leute die keine Ahnung haben, anfangen zu traineiren und nach 1 Jahr 10kg mehr wiegen. Was die dabei aber übersehen ist das diese 10kg niemals reine Muskelmasse sind.
Hab noch niemanden gesehen der ohne Stoff zu nehmen einfach so mal 10kg reine Muskeln aufbaut.

Zurück zum Thema.
Ich trainier zu Hause damit






Normal mach ich immer 3x die Woche Krafttaining. Seit dem ich aber triale hab ich das umgestellt weil sich das nicht richtig verträgt. 
Ich trial jetzt so 3-5x die Woche (je nachdem) und and einem Tag mach ich dann ein Ganzkörper-training bei dem ich alle Muskeln rannehme.

Was ich euch aber raten würde wäre die Muskelgruppen zu trainieren die beim trialen vernachlässigt werden, sonst wird der ganze Körper unsymmetrisch so wie beim Konrad  
Der hat zwar nen riesen rücken aber z.B überhaupt keinen Nacken,Arme und unteren Rücken und dann schauts halt einfach komisch aus.

Beim trialen wird z.B der obere Rücken, der Trizeps und der vordere Teil des Beins hart trainier.
Aber Bizeps, Brust und hinterer Beinmuskel werden nur sehr wenig belastet.
Ich würd diese Muskeln auf jeden fall trainieren damit sie mit den anderen mithalten können.


----------



## konrad (16. September 2003)

um das nochmal klar zustellen-das sieht nur so aus,weils angespannt ist!

und über meine arme kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen-auf dem bild sieht man halt überhaupt nix-außer den latissimus...
also nehmt mich bitte nicht weiter als schlechtes beispiel fürn unförmgen körper.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. September 2003)

schon klar das du anspannst, ist ja auch die lat pose. Aber die Proportionen stimmen trotzdem nicht, das sieht man sofort!
Besonders dein Nacken ist im vergleich zum Rücken total unterenwickelt. Deswegen schaut es bei dir ja auch etwas komsich aus. 

Vergleich dein Bild mal mit dem hier.


----------



## Trialmatze (16. September 2003)

@ Cryo-Cube

Man....10kg in 4 Jahren sind echt net derb, aber in Anbetracht seiner sportlichen Absichten mehr als ausreichend. Marathon etc. ist nicht gerade nen Maximalkraftsport. 
Das man bei ner Gewichtszunahme nicht nur Muskelmasse zunimmt ist mir klar, du Witzbold...aber es ist bei Normgainern drin in 6 Monaten 10kg MM aufzubauen, wenn man sich richtig ernährt und richtig trainiert. 
Und das net jeder auf Creatin und Testalon verzichtet ist bekannt, aber den Typen sieht man es dann meistens an 
Naja...das  2. Bild ist zwar schon besser, aber ich würde das mal gern von vorn betrachten!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. September 2003)

In 6mon 10kg(Muskelmasse)... ist absolut zu viel.
Spricht absolut gegen Meine Erfahrungen und die meisten BB Leute die ich aus dem Netz kenne.
Sorry aber das ist total unrealistisch. Wenn ein normaler typ wirklich in 6Monaten 10kg gainen könnte dann könnte man nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr BB Wetkampf Niveau erreichen.

Das würde beideuten das ein183cm, 70kg normal gewichtiger Typ nach einem Jahr ein 90kg Monster werden könnte.

Zum vergleich, dieses MOnster wiegt 95 kg bei 180cm.






Wenn du mir einen zeigen kannst der nach einem Jahr oder selbst nach 2 so aussieht dann nehm ich zurück das es unrealistisch ist, aber selbst dann wäre es ne absolute ausnahme.


Nachtrag:
Du kannst auch gerne bei dem Body builder Forum http://www.bbszene.de Nachfragen ob es ganz normal ist in 6monaten 10KG MM aufzubauen. Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das 95% der Leute das absolut verneinen.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *naja,ich bin eigentlich nich so der poser,aber man kanns ja mal aus jux und dallerei zeigen *



also an den Proportionen musst wirklich noch feilen


----------



## elhefe (16. September 2003)

So... Zu den Trial-"Viechern" zählen für mich auf jeden Fall Robi (17 Lenze, und schon so bepackt), dann noch Matze (wg. der Arme) und Ara schätze ich auch so ein (vielleicht wirkt das aber nur wg. der etwas geringeren Körperhöhe so  ).

Empierisch kann ich aber belegen. Den größten Vorteil haben die von mir so genannten "Gummi-Männer".

Die sind superleicht, so ca. 60 kg, und haben überall rel. gut ausgebildete Muskeln, so drahtige Typen halt.
Für die ist das Verhältnis von Kraft zu Masse optimal. 

Und mit F=m*a und F (Kraft) und m (Masse) gleich konstant sind,
dann lässt sich mit a=F/m die größte Beschleunigung erzielen, und das wohl in alle Richtungen, also auch nach oben.

Deswegen springen die Säcke auch immer so hoch  .

Anderswo wird dabei von Talent oder Veranlagung gesprochen. Sumo-Ringen können die aber nicht machen.

Bis denne... tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario-Trial (16. September 2003)

Ich glaube um festzustellen, dass man mit mehr Kraft und weniger Gewicht höher springt, bedarf man keine Formeln (Auch wenns nich grad die schwerste ist). Das hat was mit Logik zu tun


----------



## biker ben (16. September 2003)

also ich habe vor 1jahr noch 55kg bei 1,83 cm gewogen. ja ohne scheiss. könnt ihr mir glauben.
und nun wiege ich 67kg. bin halt bis vor einem jahr noch rr in der bundesliga gefahren und da hab ich halt ziwschen märz-oktober wöchentlich 20h training ca. und nun mahc ich halt muskel training und trialen und immernoch soviel essen wie früher.


----------



## aramis (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> *...und Ara schätze ich auch so ein (vielleicht wirkt das aber nur wg. der etwas geringeren Körperhöhe so  ).*



 Oh, ich nehm das mal als Kompliment. Naja, dafür, dass ich nicht pumpen gehe, kann ich mich nicht beklagen.  (Übrigens ist der Robi auch "nur" so groß wie ich. )


----------



## elhefe (16. September 2003)

@ Mario-Trial

Da hast Du vollkommen recht.

@ Ara

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum der Robi so breit wirkt.


----------



## Trialmatze (16. September 2003)

@ Cryo Cube

Sorry...war nen Dreher. Anstatt von MM meinte ich KM (sinnvolle) Körpermasse! Und das ist in 6 Monaten locker drin. Wie man sein Training danach gestaltet ist natürlich verdammt wichtig für den Erfolg. Nach einem bis 1 1/2 Jahren dürften dann bei Normgainern 10kg MM drin sein, denke ich. Den Beweis dafür kann ich dir net geben!

Ich schaue ab und an mal bei den Jungs von Ironsport vorbei  
Hast du schon mal Creatin gesuppt? 

Matze


----------



## Fabi (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *Hast du schon mal Creatin gesuppt?*



Ist das Zeug zufällig schädlich oder sowas?
Ich hab das hier auch rumstehn, nehme es aber nur relativ selten mal vorm trialen. Hatte davon aber nie mehr Power.

Fabi


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. September 2003)

Creatin ist ganz ok, ist halt so ein supp das einem nur was bringt während man es nimmt.
Man hat davon etwas mehr Kraft und kann somit mehr gewichte stemmen, folglich auch etwas besser Muskeln aufbauen... aber sehr wenig halt.

Den Fehler den viele Anfänger bei Creatin machen ist das sie es nehemen und in wenigen Wochen 3-5 kg zunehmen und sich denken "wow das Zeug haut ja super rein".
Ist aber leider nicht so, denn Creatin zieht wasser. WEnn du bei der Creatin Kur 4kg gainst dann sind davon 3 kg Wasser.
Deswegen sieht man auch gleich nach wenigen Tagen muskulöser aus, weil sich die Muskeln mit Wasser vollsaugen.

Es bringt schon was aber nicht super viel.
Die Kraftsteigerung ist aber für Sportler sehr interessant(5-20% etwa)... nehmen auch viele profi sportler da es olypisch zugelassen ist. Und 5-20% Mehr Power kann entscheident sein.
Für Wettkampf-trialer würd ich es schon empfehlen.
Soviel zu Creatin

@ Fabi
Ne schädlich ist es nicht, ist auch kein doping Mittel oder so(wie gesagt olympisch zugelassen und das will was heisen denn bei Olypia Wettkämpfen testen die sogar auf zu hohe Koffein Werte)
Wird dir aber nicht viel bringen wenn du es ab und zu mal so nimmst, musst es schon so einnehmen wie es auf der Packung steht und regelmäsig.


----------



## wøønde (16. September 2003)

Ich denke mal, dass man wenn man noch hager ist die besten und optimalen muskeln zum trialen auch durch diesen sport bekommt und nicht unbedingt was anderes. 

Man kann das zwar leicht und sinnvoll ergänzen durch liegest. klimzüge o.ä. aber ins fistu muss man doch nicht gehen, außerdem meine ich zu erkennen, wenn muskeln durch eine sportart antrainiert/entstanden sind und wenn sie im fistu aufgepummt (betroffene entschuldigen den ausdruck) wurden.

Trial ist ne optimale Sportart um Schnellkraft zu entwickeln (war immer der schnellste an der stange im sportunterricht  und eben die muskeln aufzubauen, die nach dem fahren immer wehtun.

Außerdem liegt es doch auch an der Veranlagung, wie stark sich Muskeln in einer gewissen Zeit ausprägen oder nicht?!

Ich bin lieber athletisch als muskulös(wie auch immer das geschr. wird).


----------



## Trialmatze (16. September 2003)

Hmm...Creatin solltest du am Anfang (1.Kur) ca. 10g pro Tag nehmen und mind. 4l Wasser trinken. Wenn du das net machst, dann kannste das ganze knicken. Auch wer in der Crea Kur nicht ordentlich mit Protein suppt, der kann den Erfolg auch vergessen, da er nach dem Abesetzen dann wesentlich weniger erhalten hat als möglich gewesen wäre  Ist halt so ne Sache. Auch die Einahme ist entscheidend, da man dabei den Insulinspiegel stark hochtreiben muss. Macht man dies net, dann treten langfristige Verdauungsprobs auf und auch Leberschäden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, auf. Der Kraftzuwachs ist aber wirlich enorm, wenn man die Tipps beachtet!
Creatin erhöht die Eiweissynthese und vor allem die Wasserdiffusion in der M-Zelle. Schade nur, dass das Wasser nach dem Absetzen wieder verschwindet und man wieder viel Masse verliert und die M-Zellen nicht mehr so prall gefüllt aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. September 2003)

Mensch Matze Kennst dich ja ganz schön in der Szene aus..... alter Pornopacker.

Persöhnlich würde ich auch gern inne Mukkibude gehen(bringt bestimmt einiges für den Trial) hab aber eben nicht das nötige kleingeld...gerade wo ich in letzter Zeit bissl pech mit diversen Teilen hab..(siehe Gabel in Calbe)


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. September 2003)

Ach ja und für mich ist der am krassesten bepackte BUBE der UWE F.  ------->hat einer von euch schonmal dem seine Brustmuskulatur gesehen... das ist der HÄMMER.


----------



## aramis (16. September 2003)

Joa, mir fehlt auch die Kohle fürs Fiti. Das Creatin-Zeugs hört sich ja interessant an, aber ich vertrete das Vorurteil, das von so nem Zeug der Pipi schrumpft...

@Robi:
Naja, was den Uwe angeht, sag ich nur: "Aramis, hör auf, dem Uwe auf die Brust zu starren!"

Verdammt, der hat ein paar Brustmuckies, davon kannste ne fünfköpfige Kanibalenfamilie ernähren, und zwar über eine ganze Woche.


----------



## interlock (16. September 2003)

creatin is fürn arsch! der ervolg ist nach dem absetzen schnell wieder flöten da der großteil wie schon angesprochen nur wasser ist. überhaubt diese ganze sub******* kannst voll abhaken. rausgeschmissenes geld im quadrat. entweder nimt man richtigen stoff oder nix!! lezteres macht natürlich am meisten sinn. es seiden man hat noch was anderes vor.
protein ist das a und o! ob man es jetzt durch die normale nahrung aufnimt oder durch protein pulver(das einzig sinvolle sup.) ist egal. es sollte nur genug sein. ca 1,5-2g pro kg körpergewicht täglich sollten reichen.


----------



## Trialmatze (17. September 2003)

Creatin ist keinesfalls fürn Arsch, wenn man es richtig einnimmt und sich mit mehr Protein zustopft als vorher!! Crea erhöht die biol. Eiweißsynthese und deswegen sollten es dann mind. 2,5g Prot sein. Desweiteren ist der Zusammenhang doch auch logisch! Du führst den Zellen mehr feste Bestandteile zu (Creatin...ist auch so schon im Muskel vorhanden), die mehr Wasser aufnehmen können. Durch den höheren Zellinnendruck ist es dir dann gestattet mit mehr Gewicht zu trainieren. Es erfolgt nen regelrechter Pumpeffekt, den man deutlich spürt. Wer diese Erfahrung damit noch nicht sammeln konnte hat es entweder falsch genommen oder gehört zu der niedrigen Nonrespondernzahl, die nicht drauf ansprechen!

@ Aramis

Das Vorurteil kannste knicken! So lange du im humanen Bereich bleibst und die Menge in Kuren staffelst, dann erreichst du keine übermäßige Testosteronproduktion!!! 
Ich bin mal mit jemanden trainieren gegangen, der bereits 30g/Tag (6 Portionen) nehmen konnte. Dementsprechend sah er auch aus, aber er hatte auch alles unter Kontrolle. Und seine Modelfreundin hat sich keineswegs über ihn beschwert, wenn du verstehst was ich meine! Also vergisse das schnell...schließlich sprechen wir von keinem Testosteronbooster!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. September 2003)

Ist doch klar warum der ARA solche bedenken hat....  ich mein da er ja jetzt immer schön bumsen muss (den Namen spar ich mir an der Stelle) wäre es schlecht was von seiner Potenzstange zu verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario-Trial (17. September 2003)

Jungs das ist ein Bike Forum!


----------



## aramis (17. September 2003)

no comment.

Ok, ich weiß, in DD sieht man das Thema nicht so eng, aber es wäre mir doch lieber, meine etwas privateren Angelegenheiten nicht gerade in Netz breit zu latschen, wo es jeder lesen kann.


----------



## interlock (17. September 2003)

@ matze
mir brauchst nich zu erzählen wie creatin wirkt.
toll, ein großer pumpefekt. klasse. welch riesen vorteildie 10 kg die du dann draufpacken kannst darfst du 2 wochen nach der kur wieder runternemen.super. 
die gesteigerte proteinsyntese ist übrigens so gering das es selbst auf der wage kaum ersichtlich ist.
aber scheiß drauf. jeder hat seine eigene meinung.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. September 2003)

Ich hab ja weitere Ausführungen weg gelassen... und werde mir weitere Komentare Sparen. >Hab nur versucht deinen STANDpunkt zu verstehen.


----------



## Trialmatze (17. September 2003)

@ Interlock

hmm...ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht! Darf ich fragen, welches Creatin du verwendet hast? Wie lang hast du es durchgehalten?

@ Robi

Man...das du immer so direkt sein muss


----------



## elhefe (17. September 2003)

@ ara

Ich glaube, Du hast Angst vor der Atrophie (Verkleinerung/Verhärtung ?) der Hoden. So hab ich es einst im Sportunterricht gelernt.

@ Allgemeinheit

Ich dachte immer, Creatin wirkt so, dass der Muskel beim Trainieren nicht so schnell erschlafft und man kann den Muskel pro Trainingseinheit mehr trainieren. (Aber beim Sex hilft das glaube nicht vor zu zeitigem Abschlaffen  )

[Ich weiß, das ist nicht jugendfrei. Aber die jüngsten Teilnehmer sind ja über 13 und sobald die sich nicht mehr für Trial interessieren, haben die nur noch eines im Kopf... ] 

Mit dem Wasser... Das bringt scherlich Masse. Aber geht die Definition nicht flöten? Bodybuilder trinken vor ihren Poser-Wettkämpfen ja auch ganz selten was.

Mal wieder @ Mario-Trial

Ernährung und Muskeltraining sind sicherlich Themen, die alle Sportler und Sportarten betrifft, außer vielleicht Schach, aber die müssen das Brain trainieren.

Aber wenn Du meinst, wir sind etwas OFF TOPIC, da hast Du wieder mal recht.
Gott sei dank bin ich so alt, dass ich mich nicht mehr an die Original Topic erinnern muss (und kann  )

Naja... Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## biketrialer (17. September 2003)

so en thema kann ja wieder nur von der total überzeugten wettkampffahrer fraktion kommen.......ttssssss
wollt ihr trial fahren oder gewichte stemmen, also ich fahr trial in meiner freien zeit und gehe net in irgend ein blödes und sauteures fittnesstudio.....das was mich des kostet versaufe ich lieber am wochenende mit freunden
das ganze soll doch spass machen.........geld könnt ihr mit trialen hier in deutschland sowieso net verdienen (zumindest net soviel das man von leben kann) .......ihr seht das ein bisserl zu ernst mit dem ganzen kraftschei$

toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. September 2003)

Sehe ich auch so...

Allerdings sehe ich auch ein, das es hilft!
Und son paar Übungsgeräte um ein paar Übungen vorm zu Bettgehen zu machen finde ich nicht verkehrt!


----------



## interlock (17. September 2003)

@ matze.
ja ich habs 3 mal getestet jeweils über 7-8 wochen mit 20-25g am tag. viel gebracht hats nicht. auch nicht in verbindung mit glutamin.
aber egal. für die zukunft investier ich das geld besser in protein hatte übrigens das crea von all stars. ich hatte auch einmal zell tech, aber davon werd ich nur fett weil da zuviel zucker drinn ist.


----------



## Mario-Trial (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> *
> Mal wieder @ Mario-Trial
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich die anspielung auf aras privatsshäre. Ihr könnt euch doch über fitness unterhalten, ich glaube da hat keiner was gegen. Und da das eigentliche Thema "Fitnessstudio" war (bzw. ist), weicht das ja net so viel vom Thema ab, wie bei manch anderen Dingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (17. September 2003)

@ Elhefe

Das sind alles positive Nebeneffekte!

@ Mr. Trial

Na das war ja wieder nen ganz toller Suffispruch! 
1. Sicherlich machen wir nur Dinge, die uns Spaß machen und das kannst du getrost uns überlassen. Ich kann nicht jeden Tag Trial fahren. Das ist bei mir einfach net drin und dann fahr ich halt CC oder gehe nen paar Gewichte stemmen. Mir macht es Spaß meinen Körper zu trainieren und den Erfolg zu sehen! Dir sicherlich auch, denn sonst würdest du net saufen  Nee....is dein Ding, aber das seh ich halt anders!

@ Interlock

Ich hatte das CreaVitargo von BMS und muss sagen, dass das gut gezimmert hat. Ich war zufrieden und weiß, was ich im Winter wieder machen werde 

@ Ronny

War mir schon klar, dass so was von dir kommt. Ich würde aber meinen, dass du hierzu erstmal trialen solltest um mitzureden. Du machst ja weder das eine noch das andere. Wenn das dein Ding ist bitte schön...aber dann leier mir nicht immer nach ner Runde die Ohren zu mit: " Ich fahr wieder heim!" So nen Blödsinn, aber auch das ist dein Bier


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. September 2003)

Ich fahr wieder heim?


----------



## interlock (17. September 2003)

@ matze. ne, ich bleib beim protein. das reicht bei mir auch mitlerweile. wenn ich zuviel gewicht zulegen würde komm ich nachher nirgendwo mer rauf und ich bräucht alle 6 monate nen neuen rahmen


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. September 2003)

@matze:

steigt doch nicht wieder auf Totos "Quatsch" ein 

@Toto:

du solltest deine eigene Meinung nicht zu Ernst nehmen!
Ist doch Ok, wenn jmd mit Ernst, Ehrgeiz und vollem Einsatz an die Sache rangeht. Jedenfalls besser als "dann versauf ich das Geld lieber"



@all: 

wenn das wieder so ne sinnlose Diskussion der 2 Fronten wird, dann ist der Thread bald zu...
Geht Euch erstmal ne Runde "abreagieren" (mit Trialen oder BB  )


----------



## interlock (17. September 2003)

immer locker bleiben.
wir tauschen uns nur aus. ist doch interessant.
n forum ist doch zum diskutieren da. auch wenn es mal um andere sachen geht. jatzt aber bitte nicht "aber nicht im trialforum"


----------



## tingeltangeltill (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von interlock _
> *immer locker bleiben.
> wir tauschen uns nur aus. ist doch interessant.
> n forum ist doch zum diskutieren da. auch wenn es mal um andere sachen geht. jatzt aber bitte nicht "aber nicht im trialforum" *



ja ist ok, wenn man hier diskutiert, aber es sollte Niveau haben und die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass eine Diskussion hier manchmal....naja, Ihr wisst schon


----------



## biketrialer (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *@ Elhefe
> 
> @ Mr. Trial
> ...



ich akzeptiere deine meinung falls du das net gemerkt hast!!!
wenn du gerne so trainieren möchtest dann kannste das ja gerne tun, mein fall wäre es net das wollte ich nur damit ausdrücken!  
somit erwarte ich auch das du meine meinung akzeptierst!
ihr habt doch wieder son plemborium draus gemacht aus meinem satz: dann versauf ich das geld lieber......
also bevor ich 80 euro jeden monat für die muckibude bezahl da geh ich doch lieber zum onkel holz hacken oder so das gibt auch power......und macht wesentlich mehr spass,
aber matze es sei dir gegönnt! 
toto


----------



## biketrialer (18. September 2003)

ach das hab ich noch vergessen:
@tt²: zu dir fehlen mir schon längst die worte!
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (18. September 2003)

naja ist mal ne coole diskusion. ich als ein "professioneller wettkampftrialer" sehe das so. wenn man proffesionell trialen will dann muss man ins fitnessstudio das geht gar nicht ohne weil irgendwann hört die zeit auf wo man alles mit technik und erfahrung meistern kann.

aber wenn man wenig zeit hat dann sollte man unter der saison lieber fahrtechnik fördern und sicherheit gewinnen und anstatt 2 mal die woche trainieren und  2 mal fitnessstudio lieber 4 mal trainieren. 

wie wird so schön gesagt weltmeister werden im winter gemacht
 

deshalb werde ich auch anfangen  3 mal die woche im winter ins fitnessstudio zu gehen.

@ toto ich bike auch gerne und eigentlich bike ich lieber 4 mal abends die woche und gehe nicht ins studio aber es bringt dir wirklich nur vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (18. September 2003)

80 fürs studio? also ich zahle 26 wenn ich jetzt bald anfange und da kann man ja nix sagen wenn man es 2-3mal wöchentlich nutzt. das wären dann 2 pro besuch ca. 
aber auf zusatzmittel werde ich auch verzichten, da mir die dann zuviel geld kosten und ich auch immer zu faul bin das alles zu schlucken bzw trinken


----------



## interlock (18. September 2003)

ich zahl 34. ist auch ok.


----------



## Trialmatze (18. September 2003)

Ich zahl nix und deswegen bin ich wohl der unschlagbare King 
Spaß beiseite...wir haben in der Schule nen Kraftraum, der von Gewichthebern eingerichtet wurde und ich darf den als Schüler nutzen ohne nen Beitrag zu bezahlen...grandios oder? Ich bin da verdammt froh drüber!!!

@ TOTO

Ich sehe schon...wir müssen mal a Bierchen zusamme zischen, wa


----------



## biketrialer (18. September 2003)

genau matze......das müssen wir wirklich ma machen.....  
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (18. September 2003)

ich auch mit will  
jeden tag ein bier das ist gesund, da sind alle grundnahrungsmittel drin

und 3 bíer= eine mahlzeit...da dann prost oder ein guuuden


----------



## biker ben (18. September 2003)

naja täglich bier find ich net so toll, wird man ja zum alki trinke ab und zu ein alkfreihes weissbier mit cola sprich alkfreihen neger 

3bier = mahlzeit 
deswegen ess ich am wochenende nie was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N3X (22. September 2003)

Also erstmal möcht ich mich vorstellen.
Ist mein erster Post.

Hab hier den Begriff Creatin gelesen.

Ich hab schon eine bittere Erfahrung mit dem Zeug gemacht.
Ich hatte mir Creatin und L-Karnitin Präperate einer bekannten Firma geholt.
Evt. noch zur Info. Ich fahr DM Motorradtrial.
Ich glaub es war ein heißer Sonntag. Mir wars am Samstag Abend schon nicht gut gegangen. Am Sonntag nahm ich vorm lauf noch je eine vorgeschriebene Dosis von dem Zeug....

Und hatte an der ersten Sektion einen Kreislaufkollaps.
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und normalerweise Topfit. Nur seitdem nicht mehr so ganz richtig...

Naja ihr könnt euch denken wie meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ist!

__________________________________________
N3X


----------



## Trialmatze (22. September 2003)

Dann haste bestimmt was falsch gemacht, da Creatin leistungssteigernd wirkt! (@ Aramis und Alex --> Klappe zu!!! Ihr lacht doch jetzt schon wieder )
4l Flüssigkeit müssen auch drin sein... und ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man davon nen Kollaps krigen könnte. Klär mich auf, wie das funzen soll. Wie das mit dem Carnitin aussieht weiß ich jedoch auch net. Das ist ne andere Geschichte, wo ich mich net auskenne...


----------



## N3X (22. September 2003)

Tja. An Flüssigkeit hats sicherlich nicht gemangelt.
Es ist mir aber von 2 Ärzten bestätigt worden. U.a. von einem Chefarzt.

Seitdem lass ich die Finger von dem Zeug und es steht sich bei mir im Regal kaputt.
Ich weiß nicht woran es lag.
Normalerweise konnte ich an einem WE locker an die 17 Std. aufm Motorrad stehen. Nur da waren es am ersten Tag 7 Std. und mir war übel + Kopfweh... Naja am Sonntag bin ich dann schon kaputt aufgewacht. Ich habs noch probiert aber ich bin nicht mal mehr in die erste Sektion reingefahren. Ich hab nur noch geschaut das ich ohne Black-out ins Ziel zurück kommen. Hab ich auch noch geschafft und dann wars vorbei... 
Seitdem hab ich extreme Probleme mit Hitze und hab auch auf jeder Party o.ä. meine Kreislauftropfen dabei.
Eigentlich ist es schon peinlich wenn man als knapp 19-jähriger mit Kreislauftropfen rumrennen muss.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. September 2003)

Hört sich ja hart an aber ist ne absolute Ausnahme.
Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört, und außerdem müsste das genauer untersucht werden.


----------



## N3X (22. September 2003)

Aber mit den Kreislauftropfen kann ich alles machen... 
Ich weiß nicht aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das so etwas so nachhaltig den Kreislauf schädigen kann. 
Wenn ich z.B. meinen Kopf länger als 2 min in der Sonne habe... (und die muss nicht mal besonders heiß sein) bekomm ich ziemlich Kopfweh und Schwindelgefühle. Naja werd mich damit abfinden müssen.


----------



## toodrunk (23. September 2003)

Oh man!
Mal meine meinung zu den ganzen mittelchen!
Warum???

Ich hab ja garkeine ahnung von aufbauzeugs, aber ich kann nicht verstehen wieso man seinen körper irgendwelchen risiken aussetzen sollte!

Rauchen und saufen ist ja noch akzeptabel  , aber ich hätte doch keinen bock mir irgendwas einzufahren um meine leistung zu steigern, die mein körper unter "normalen" bedingungen nicht leisten würde! Das kann doch nicht wirklich gesund sein!!!

Auch wenn z.b. creatin (vorher noch nie gehört) nur bei jedem 1000sten nebenwirkungen hat, evtl bin ich dann doch der depp dens trifft!

Ich finds einfach nur dumm und man betrügt sich doch nur selbst!!!


----------



## Trialmatze (23. September 2003)

> Ich finds einfach nur dumm und man betrügt sich doch nur selbst!!!



Ja Danke, da spricht wohl der Fachmann  
Wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast, dann kannst du dir darüber keine Meinung bilden! 
Rauchen und Trinken ist wesentlich schädlicher, als ne gut durchgeführte Creatin Kur. 
Creatin ist keine Droge!!! Creatin ist eines der vielen festen Muskelzellbestandteile im Körper!!! Das nimmst selbst du täglich zu dir! Ältere Menschen nehmen sogar creatinhaltige Präparate, um wieder fit zu werden bzw. ihre Haltung durch Stützmuskulatur zu verbessern! Demnach ist es auch kein Wundermittel, dass im BB nicht zu toppen gilt!!! 
Soviel dazu  

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man keinen Kollaps davon bekommen kann. Wenn es dir am Vortag schlecht ging und du dich Sonntag schon net wohl gefühlt hast, dann sollte man auch keinen Leistungssport mehr machen. Die Rechnung dafür hast du erhalten und ich denke nicht, dass das Creatin die Situation negativ beeinflusst hat!

Matze


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. September 2003)

Trialmatze hat recht
Die Leute haben leider keine Ahnung

Creatin ist nichtmal ein Meidkament, es ist nur ne Nahrungsergänzung.
Wenns demnach ginge müsste man auch angst vor Slimfast oder Multivitamin Tabletten haben.

Leute die keine Ahnung haben sehen halt die Relationene nicht.

Nur jetzt mal zum Vergleich. 
Schlaftabletten, Viagra.. ja selbst Starke Aspirin sind z.B Verschreibungspflichtig.
Sie sind starke Medikamente die in eurem Körper einiges aufkrämpeln um zu wirken.
Nicht umsonst müssen sie daher von nem Arzt verschrieben werden, sind also so stark das man ohne Rezept nicht an sie rankommt.

Creatin dagegen ist nicht Verschreibungspflichtig da es so schwach ist und hat so wenig Nebenwirkungen das es auch keine 20 Seiten Packungsbeilage mit RISIKEN UND NEBENWIRKUNGEN braucht.


Jede Canesten anti-Fußpilz Salbe die im TV läuft wirkt härter. Das Zeug ist dafür da um sehr resistene Pilze auf unserer Haut zu beseitigen. 
Lest euch mal so ne Packungsbeilage von so ner Salbe durch...


----------



## N3X (23. September 2003)

Naja mag sein das es an dem Mix von Creatin und L-Karnitin oder nur am Karnitin gelegen hat oder an mir. Aber ich fahre in einem Team und kann nicht einfach so sagen nur weils mir nicht soo gut geht, dass ich nicht fahre...

Naja jetzt hab ich auch das Rauchen aufgehört. Saufen tu ich eh nicht... Mal sehn ob das was bringt...

Hab jetzt dann eh Training. *kotz* bei dem Wetter!


----------



## toodrunk (24. September 2003)

@trialmatze

Warum darf ich mir keine meinung zu dem thema bilden???
Klar hab ich kein ahnung wie irgendwelche mittel wirken, oder welche nebenwirkungen auftreten können! Trotzdem bin ich davon überzeugt, daß man sich selbst betrügt, wenn man leistungsteigernde mittel nimmt! Gut, dummheit zu unterstellen war evtl nicht die feine art und war auch nicht so gemeint!

Zum anderen thread:
Was geht ab? Ich schein dir ja ziemlich aufn sack zu gehen! Keine ahnung was so schlimm an dem post war! Ich lasse mich auch gerne berichtigen wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe sollte, zumal ich nichtmehr ganz up to date bin! Aber einfach nur nen diss zu posten find ich recht schwach!

Egal, ich hoffe das hat sich nun erledigt und der entsprechende respekt, mit dem man sich gegenübertreten sollte, wird gewahrt!

Meinen respekt hat hier zumindest jeder der sich zu irgendeinem thema zu wort meldet!

Also, peace!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubaff (25. September 2003)

ich trainier im HomeGym seit über 2 Jahren.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. September 2003)

Bist du einer von den Klitschko Brüdern?


----------



## aramis (25. September 2003)

Ey Jungs,
nichts für ungut: Es ist ja völlig vertretbar, sich über trial- ergänzendes Krafttraining auszutauschen, wechen Stellenwert das auch für den Einzelnen einnehmen mag, aber jetzt wird es langsam wirklich sehr lächerlich.

Warum macht ihr nicht gleich einen Thread auf, in dem ihr eure Schwanzlängen vergleicht?


----------



## TRAILER (25. September 2003)

mensch ihr seit ja alle so muskel bepackt da kann man ja fast neidisch werden. und alles durch dieses creatin? müste ich auch mal testen.


----------



## rubaff (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Ey Jungs,
> nichts für ungut: Es ist ja völlig vertretbar, sich über trial- ergänzendes Krafttraining auszutauschen, wechen Stellenwert das auch für den Einzelnen einnehmen mag, aber jetzt wird es langsam wirklich sehr lächerlich.
> 
> Warum macht ihr nicht gleich einen Thread auf, in dem ihr eure Schwanzlängen vergleicht? *



dazu muss man wohl nichts mehr sagen... 



> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *mensch ihr seit ja alle so muskel bepackt da kann man ja fast neidisch werden. und alles durch dieses creatin? müste ich auch mal testen. *



so leicht ist das leider auch nicht  

liess dich mal hier durch www.bodybuilding-online.de


----------



## rubaff (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *Bist du einer von den Klitschko Brüdern? *



jep, rubaff klitschko steht auf meinem Pass


----------



## Trialmatze (26. September 2003)

@ Rubaff

Dann trainer mal besser weiter! 

@ All

In gewisser Hinsicht sehe ich das genauso. Ironsport...bieten genug Plattformen, wo man seinen mehr oder weniger gut proportionierten Körper präsentieren kann!


----------



## TRAILER (26. September 2003)

so hab die homepage genaustens durchforsch und ich muss sagen meine muskeln wachsen.
ich habe jetzt angefangen an einer wand liegestütze zu machen.
geht leider aber ganz schön auf die gelenke.
hast du noch tips wie ich meine arme formen kann.


----------



## rubaff (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *so hab die homepage genaustens durchforsch und ich muss sagen meine muskeln wachsen.
> ich habe jetzt angefangen an einer wand liegestütze zu machen.
> geht leider aber ganz schön auf die gelenke.
> hast du noch tips wie ich meine arme formen kann. *



du solltest, wenn du trainieren willst, deinen ganzen körper trainieren, nicht nur deine Arme.

Auf dieser Seite http://www.fighter-fitness.com findest du einige Body-Weight Übungen.

Du solltest ausserdem niemals mehr als 3 mal pro Woche trainieren, wenn du längere Zeit trainierst, dann kannst du auch deinen Trainingsplan splitten und somit jede Muskelgruppe nur einmal pro Woche trainieren - klingt wenig, aber wenn man richtig intensiv trainiert, dann brauchen die Muskeln wirklich eine Woche Pause zwischen den Trainingseinheiten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2003)

also 1 woche arme
2 woche brust
3 woche rücken
und die 4 beine

Frage: wenn ich in der ersten woche schon arme gemacht hab kann man doch nicht in der 2 woche brüst trai. da brauch man doch auch die arme


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2003)

nein nicht so.

Du solltest so trainieren das Jeder Muskel in der Woche einmal direkt belastet wird.
z.B

Montag: Brust/Bizeps
Mittwoch: Beine/Schultern
Freitag: Rücken/Trizeps

ach am besten regristrierst du dich beim www.bbszene.de forum, da sind Leute die Ahnung haben. 
Denn Muskeltraining ist nicht so einfach wie man denkt. Das ist ne Wissenschaft für sich, und wenn man richtig Erfolg haben will muss man schon viel Ahnung haben.


----------



## Trialmatze (27. September 2003)

Man trainiert ja auch net ne Woche lang gezielt eine Gruppe. Das wirkt kontraproduktiv und führt zur Zerstörung sprich zum Muskelabbau, weil die Regeneration fehlt. Das ist totaler Quatsch. Kraftausgleichstraining macht man meist 3 mal in der Woche und trainiert in Supersätzen! Bizeps/Brust, Nacken/Schulter/Rücken, Trizeps/Bein. Hängt davon ab, wie die eigenen Vorlieben sind! Bei Untrainierten und Anfängern darf ruhig ne Woche Pause zwischen derselben Muskelgruppe liegen bevor man sie wieder trainiert!


----------



## Trialmatze (27. September 2003)

Na da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2003)

man danke für eure tips, gut mach mich gleich ans werk.


----------



## rubaff (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *Bei Untrainierten und Anfängern darf ruhig ne Woche Pause zwischen derselben Muskelgruppe liegen bevor man sie wieder trainiert! *



das seh ich anders. IMHO sind erst Fortgeschrittene im Stande den Muskel derart auszupowern (Stichwort: Muskelversagen), dass die Muskelgruppe nur einmal pro Woche trainiert wird. Anfänger können ruhig einen Ganzkörper-Plan 3mal die Woche über einen Zeitraum von max. 6 Monaten durchführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (27. September 2003)

@ Rubaff

Das halte ich aber für nicht sinnvoll. Richtige BB machen eine Wissenschaft aus dem Sport und trainieren nach dem Training ab und ernähren sich aufgrund ihres Plans extrem bewusst. Dementsprechend ist ihr Training auch ausgelegt, jedoch nur dahingehend, dass sie ihre Muskelgruppe direkt trainieren, aber nicht total auspowern. Deine Taktik führt ohne regenerationsverkürzende Mittel zum Übertraining und das tut dem Muskel gar net gut.
Desweiteren sollen Anfänger auch ruhig anfangen! Es ist nicht sinn und zweck der Sache Kaspertraining zu veranstalten sondern eben gezielt zu arbeiten. Das können auch Newbies und im Verhältnis gesehen bekommen Newbies auch schneller Muskelkater gerade aufgrund des nicht trainierten Vorzustandes. 
Was ich dir damit sagen will ist, dass du recht hast, wenn du sagst, dass "richtige" BB dazu in der Lage sind ihren Muskel bis aufs Letzte auszupowern, doch das wird sicherlich keiner machen ohne diverse Mittelchen, da das voll in die Hose gehen kann!


----------



## rubaff (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *@ Rubaff
> 
> Das halte ich aber für nicht sinnvoll. Richtige BB machen eine Wissenschaft aus dem Sport und trainieren nach dem Training ab und ernähren sich aufgrund ihres Plans extrem bewusst. Dementsprechend ist ihr Training auch ausgelegt, jedoch nur dahingehend, dass sie ihre Muskelgruppe direkt trainieren, aber nicht total auspowern. Deine Taktik führt ohne regenerationsverkürzende Mittel zum Übertraining und das tut dem Muskel gar net gut.
> ...



Hi,

ich denke, dass jeder einigermaßen Fortgeschrittene BB den letzten Satz bis zum Muskelversagen trainiert.
Wenn du schon länger trainierst wirst du mir sicher zustimmen !
Nach einiger Zeit ist es einfach nicht mehr möglich ohne MV einen ausreichenden Wachstumsreiz zu setzen...
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2003)

Leute Leute, es gibt nicht die ultimative Trainingsmethode!

Manche bauen besser auf wenn sie Sätze   bis zum Muskelversagen machen, andere machen dafür 2 Sätze mehr aber gehen nicht bis zum Muskelversagen!

Bei manchen Menschen klappts besser mit MV, bei anderen schlechter... muss man alles probieren und für sich selbst bestimmen was bessere Ergebnisse bringt.


----------



## elhefe (28. September 2003)

Und noch eins...

wahre Schönheit kommt von innen... Blos, dass man damit nicht besser trialen kann...

Ich werde meinen Post auch kurz halten, ich glaube in meiner Hand bahnt sich ein Muskelversagen an...


----------

